# Just some random pictures



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This is what makes my heart sing and puts a smile on my face. I am so lucky that my four get along so well. It wasn't always like that but it is now:chili:
This is what I do all day, I walk around with a camera and get nothing else done. It is 12:00 noon and I am still in my jammies:blink:

Chachi & Gigi sunning








Oops, I woke them up








The others joined in








Now they are all sunning


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sunbathing!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my..I cannot imagine having four!!!!!! They are so sweet.....so cute how they all fit in the bed...lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

That is the best kind of dog bed!!  One with 4 adorable fluffs :tender:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

They are adorable. I love the pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love seeing your 4 little ones together, so cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love seeing pics of your four...they're all so cute. I love the 'you woke me up' smushy faces too.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

No wonder...I would too (and do most days, haha) they are so adorable!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

They are soooo adorable! They look like a litter of puppies :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love those pictures. Especially the one you woke them up!!! I could just kiss them!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awww! i love their "bed face" lol! lynda, i would be so unproductive too if I were you :-D


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just love the snoozy faces. I love those faces all the time. Now, I have to say, for someone who walks around with a camera all the time, you aren't all that generous in sharing. :innocent: Don't you know how many people are flooded with happy pheromones every time you post pictures of your puppies?:wub:

Did you notice that MiMi is related to Katie and Gigi through Risque Business?
One big happy family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pure sunshine -- the four of them. That's all the sunshine you need even on a cloudy day. I have to agree with Sylvia, Lynda. Start sharing more. :chili::chili: So whom are you bringing to Nationals? I want to bring the right size bag to take them home in. :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: You know how much I love your kids.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love looking at your four!! They are forever puppies!! Please post more, it makes all of us smile, and everyone needs a smile now and then!! Are Gigi and Chachi best friends?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pics!! They are all so cute! :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

They are so precious!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They do love laying in the sun, don't they? Lucky is the same way.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

They all look so tiny, just precious !


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They are the cutest little crew!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh I So Wanna Be You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Wish I HAd This Many.*
*Nickee* So Beautiful and Just Wow!!!!!!*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love your babies Lynda! Can't wait to see you at Nationals!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that is pure "Maltese Heaven" having all four of those little fluffs!!! They really are precious and thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

I would just spend all day playing with them and get absolutely nothing done!! Adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Sooooo cute! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

What a great place to put their bed! Never get tired of seeing pictures of your babies. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynda, I just looooove your four so much! These pictures of them in their new bed are the cutest! So who are you bringing to Nationals with you?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> Sunbathing!


Yes, they love to be in the sun



preisa said:


> Oh my..I cannot imagine having four!!!!!! They are so sweet.....so cute how they all fit in the bed...lol
> Sometimes I can't imagine it either. I count them every morning to make sure I didn't get another one during the night.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Grace'sMom said:


> That is the best kind of dog bed!!  One with 4 adorable fluffs :tender:


No matter how big or small their beds are they all get into the same bed so now I just get big ones to accommodate all of them 



sherry said:


> So sweet!
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





eiksaa said:


> They are adorable. I love the pictures. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you



silverhaven said:


> I love seeing your 4 little ones together, so cute!


Thank you



Maglily said:


> I love seeing pics of your four...they're all so cute. I love the 'you woke me up' smushy faces too.


I know just what they were thinking, "There she goes with that thing again"LOL



lydiatug said:


> No wonder...I would too (and do most days, haha) they are so adorable!


Yes, I get next to nothing done most days. When my kids were small I was a neat freak, now, not so much.



Fluffdoll said:


> They are soooo adorable! They look like a litter of puppies :wub:
> Yes, I went back and looked at the pictures and they do look like a litter of puppies.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





dntdelay said:


> I love those pictures. Especially the one you woke them up!!! I could just kiss them!!!


Thank you, I love that one too.



hoaloha said:


> awww! i love their "bed face" lol! lynda, i would be so unproductive too if I were you :-D


Thank you Marissa, You have two little dolls now. I love the way Obi and Owen look side by side. They are both unbelievably cute.



Sylie said:


> I just love the snoozy faces. I love those faces all the time. Now, I have to say, for someone who walks around with a camera all the time, you aren't all that generous in sharing. :innocent: Don't you know how many people are flooded with happy pheromones every time you post pictures of your puppies?:wub:
> Thank you Sylvia, I will try to do more in the future, but I just get so busy looking at all the other beautiful pictures on SM.
> 
> Did you notice that MiMi is related to Katie and Gigi through Risque Business?
> One big happy family.


Yes, I saw your post about MiMi being related to Katie and Gigi. That makes us family:thumbsup:



Snowbody said:


> Pure sunshine -- the four of them. That's all the sunshine you need even on a cloudy day. I have to agree with Sylvia, Lynda. Start sharing more. :chili::chili: So whom are you bringing to Nationals? I want to bring the right size bag to take them home in. :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: You know how much I love your kids.


Thanks Sue, You won't need too big a bag. I am taking Chachi and Gigi and between the two of them they weigh about 8lbs. You should bring Tyler!!!



Furbabies mom said:


> I love looking at your four!! They are forever puppies!! Please post more, it makes all of us smile, and everyone needs a smile now and then!! Are Gigi and Chachi best friends?


Thanks Deb, I will try to do better about posting. I don't know if I would call them "best" friends, but they do get along very well now. Katie is Chachi's best friend. They loved each other from day one.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Thanks for sharing those beautiful pics!! They are all so cute! :wub:


Thank you



maggie's mommy said:


> They are so precious!


Thank you



wkomorow said:


> They do love laying in the sun, don't they? Lucky is the same way.


Yes, where ever the sun is shinning that's where they love to lounge.



luvsmalts said:


> They all look so tiny, just precious !


Thank you. My biggest is not quite 5lbs, and Chachi is the smallest at 3 1/2 lbs.



Madison's Mom said:


> They are the cutest little crew!


Thank you



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh I So Wanna Be You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *Wish I HAd This Many.*
> *Nickee* So Beautiful and Just Wow!!!!!!*


Be careful what you wish for, they are like potato chips, you can't have just one.



pammy4501 said:


> Love your babies Lynda! Can't wait to see you at Nationals!!


Thanks Pam, I am looking forward to seeing you again too.



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Now that is pure "Maltese Heaven" having all four of those little fluffs!!! They really are precious and thanks for sharing.


Thanks, most days it is "Maltese Heaven" on occasion it can be something else.



MrsRat said:


> I would just spend all day playing with them and get absolutely nothing done!! Adorable!!
> That's just what I do!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Alvar's Mom said:


> Sooooo cute! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Thank you



educ8m said:


> What a great place to put their bed! Never get tired of seeing pictures of your babies. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Deb, I love seeing yours too but you don't post many pictures either. I have a bed for them right in front of the glass slider, they love being in there. 



Bailey&Me said:


> Lynda, I just looooove your four so much! These pictures of them in their new bed are the cutest! So who are you bringing to Nationals with you?


Thanks Nida, I am bringing Chachi and Gigi. Can't wait to meet Emma:wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Love it. I want to go lay there with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

aww!! so adorable!! :wub: i know what you mean about taking pictures of fluffs actually getting along!! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Lynda--your babies are so cute. :innocent::innocent: Mine love to lay by front door in mornings in the bright sun. :Sunny Smile:


----------

